# Off to bear camp



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

Dan,
Thanks for the updates. We're all pulling for him.
Let him know that having booboo come in should tell him that the baits working, and he's doing what he needs to. He just needs to stick with it and be patient. Getting to see/video the little guy puts him ahead of most all other hunters already.:coolgleam


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Has anyone told him to take a shower yet? I mean...this is Hawk we are talking about...maybe he's a little smelly!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

passed up boo boo again lastnight... he looked huge when he was coming in lastnight and got me all excited then as he got closer and closer he wasnt as big... i think he actually weighs around 120 something... but i let him walk again lastnight and if i see him again tonight i will let him walk again.... at least 1 bear has been taken right here in the area i am hunting but i still have 2 monsters on camera but they are coming in at night and its not looking good for me on this hunt  and not sure when i will make it up... kinda bummin right now... a lot of time and effort.... i have had a great time though... saw my 1st bear while hunting!!! what a rush.... will report back when i get back in town though

congrats to all who has scored and good luck to the rest of us.

thanks for pulling for me guys but looks like i need a miracle... ill be out tonight and possibly then the morning and then we are home bound..

its been great just wish it didnt have to end 

thanks again

-Craig


----------



## Black Lake (Oct 26, 2005)

Its hunting! All it take a a few seconds for your luck to do a 180... Good luck!


----------



## rancid (Jul 22, 2002)

don't know how much time you have left but if you're still baiting everyday while you are hunting stop or cut it back to a coffee can full.That big bear needs to know he has to be there first to get some of the feast.Good luck.


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

rancid said:


> don't know how much time you have left but if you're still baiting everyday while you are hunting stop or cut it back to a coffee can full.That big bear needs to know he has to be there first to get some of the feast.Good luck.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

yup didnt have enough time to cut his food back... should have been smarter days before.... im about to make a new thread.... back from bear camp


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

dang i just went back and read all this thanks for cheering me on guys, nimrod and rusty haha you guys were cracking me up... oh well... i didnt get one  but i could have taken a bear if i wanted to so it wasnt a failed hunt!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

BUM! 

J/K. Glad you had a great time! To bad we can't draw permits every year in MI!!!!! I'd almost rather hunt Bear over Deer!

Better luck during deer season brother!


----------

